# knitking am3



## Rolande (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a knitting machine but i don't able to use all parts
Somebody knit with that?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

go to youtube and type in 'knitking knitting machine' you will find tons of information in video form that you can watch as much as you need to...


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

That is an older machine, not sure if there are any videos of that one. But as I found a photo of what it looks like, it is very similar to the Superba/White S9 that I had some time ago. The machine is more of an Intarsia machine where you lay the yarn over the open needles and the carriage will knit it that way. No yarn mast and I do not see any dials to change except for the tension dial that will change the size of the stitch. It looks to be a nice sturdy machine from what I see. Hope this helps.
Godspeed Berda


----------



## Rolande (Nov 13, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Rolande (Nov 13, 2011)

thanks


----------



## mary ruegg (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a knitking Automatic AM 77392 and when I got it I didn't get a manual with it I have been looking everywhere I came up with a few from Yahoo knittax group you have to join it is free but then you go to the files and there they are to download if this is the machine you have there is other groups on yahoo that have machines in photos that you can look at and maybe you will find out just what machine you have My machine looks like the other ones that are on the vintage group but I have one button on each side of the handle instead of 2 on each side so I am still looking for that manual hope I have helped. Mary


----------



## Esther Allon (Aug 16, 2012)

I am looking for sinkers (black parts) for knitking am3 knitting machine. Can somebody help me to find it? Thanks


----------



## mary ruegg (Jul 26, 2011)

If you come across the sinkers which is what they are call if I am not wrong please let me know if you find extra's I could use a few my self one for the machine and one or two for spairs but check on ebay for old machines or try needle tek there Phone # is 1 360 892-2304 they my beable to help as well hope this helps somewhat Mary in MO


----------



## Esther Allon (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you Mary!


----------



## mary ruegg (Jul 26, 2011)

You are welcome Esther I am looking for a Jac 40 Gold as well so if you run across one and don't want it and the price is under $50 let me know I am also looking for a 33 needle selectior so these are things that work with the AM3 I love this machine.
Mary in MO


----------



## Esther Allon (Aug 16, 2012)

My knitting machine is working, I did figure it out, so that is done. What I am looking for is extra parts to buy, like needles, sinkers as well. My model is Knitking AM3. Maybe somebody has an old machine and would like to sell for parts, please let me know, thank you


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

Esther Allon said:


> I am looking for sinkers (black parts) for knitking am3 knitting machine. Can somebody help me to find it? Thanks


Hi Esther,
I have a wonderful KnitKing Knittax AM3 Knitting Machine, not a Brother machine. Right now there is an AM3 at auction at Goodwill. http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=11214672 Right now there is only one bid on this machine.


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

Rolande said:


> I have a knitting machine but i don't able to use all parts
> Somebody knit with that?


Hi Rolande,
What are you needing to do. I have an KnitKing AM3 machine. This is a German Knitting Machine. There is a Yahoo Group called Knittax. There's lots of help at this group. Plus manuals and much more. This machine is wonderful. It is not a Brother knitting machine.


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

mary ruegg said:


> You are welcome Esther I am looking for a Jac 40 Gold as well so if you run across one and don't want it and the price is under $50 let me know I am also looking for a 33 needle selectior so these are things that work with the AM3 I love this machine.
> Mary in MO


Mary,
Go to the Knittax group and contact Norma from Canada. She was parting out a couple of machines earlier this Summer. I got needles and sinkers complete with the springs from her.


----------



## Esther Allon (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi there, thanks for telling me. I would buy it just for parts but unfortunately this item cant be shipped so I cant bid. So sad! But thank you any way for help. If you will know or hear something please let me know!


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

Esther Allon said:


> Hi there, thanks for telling me. I would buy it just for parts but unfortunately this item cant be shipped so I cant bid. So sad! But thank you any way for help. If you will know or hear something please let me know!


Hi Esther,
You could join Knittax at Yahoo Groups. There's a lot of experience there and possibly someone there might have what you need.


----------



## mary ruegg (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you Susan I will give this a try and hope she still has parts I can get. Mary in MO


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

mary ruegg said:


> Thank you Susan I will give this a try and hope she still has parts I can get. Mary in MO


Yes I hope so. She was great to do business with to.


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

Rolande said:


> I have a knitting machine but i don't able to use all parts
> Somebody knit with that?


The Knitking AM3 is not an Intarsia Knitting machine. It is a 5mm knitting machine that has movable sinkers that hold the yarn down as you are knitting. Because of this feature you don't need weights to cast on or to weight the fabric down while you are knitting. Pretty darn niifty as far as I'm conderned. You can do fairisle, tuck, slip. I have the ribber attachment that work great. This is a great vintage machine that was made in Germany...Is not a Brother Knitting Machine.

There is a free to join knittax group at yahoo with a lot of experience and free manuals and some great people that can answer all your questions about this very vintage quality knitting machine.


----------



## wowjo (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello, could you tell me what gauge the Am3 is?
Thank you.


----------



## wowjo (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello, could you tell me what gauge the Am3 is? Thank you.


----------

